# iOS, compte Apple, etc... je m'y perd



## sweetmemories (19 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous.

Je ne sais ou poster exactement mes question, je n'ai pas trouvé de forum dédié.
Bref, mon épouse et moi même avons chacun un compte iTunes et Apple Store.
Nous avons réglé nos appareil avec mon compte afin de ne pas acheter 2 fois les mêmes applis et musique.
Est ce la bonne solution ou pouvons nous combiner plusieurs adresses ou Apple ID sur un même compte?

De plus, est il possible dans cette configuration d'avoir chacun un acces à iCloud afin d'avoir nos propres calendriers, mails, etc...

Je ne trouve pas d'aide sur le sujet et ne sais ou chercher.
Merci de m'aiguiller si vous avez une piste a me donner et pardon d'avance (merci les modérateurs  et autres) pour ne pas me jeter comme un malpropre si la question a déjà été formulée autrement il y a une semaine, je n'ai pas trouvé.


----------



## Powerdom (19 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Le fait d'avoir un seul compte pour plusieurs appareils, ne permettra pas d'avoir une application acheté sur un gratuitement sur l'autre.


----------



## Gwen (19 Janvier 2012)

Ben si, justement. Il est même possible d'avoir plusieurs comptes iTunes par appareil.


----------



## ciradis (19 Janvier 2012)

sweetmemories a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> 
> De plus, est il possible dans cette configuration d'avoir chacun un acces à iCloud afin d'avoir nos propres calendriers, mails, etc...
> ...


 
 Bonjour

   t'a la possibilité d'utiliser un seul compte pour les achats (des applications et autre ....) et d'autre compte diferents ,  par contre il faudra faire de la gymnastique avec tes apareils , faut les mettre sur le même compte pour recuperer les achats et les rebasculer chaqu'un sur son propre compte pour avoir chaqu'un son Icloud.

Cordialement


----------

